# cheapest plow



## jayspin

what is the cheapest/least expensive power angle straight blade plow generally? 7.6" sized?


----------



## t-sig

That question requires a little thought before giving an answer. Provided you are comparing apples to apples, you won't find much difference in price between any of them. My experience has been that Hiniker and Meyers are less expensive than Western, Fisher, Boss, and Blizzard. 

If you are looking to spend as little as possible on a good quality plow, then look for a used one. I have purchased several used plows or, used trucks with plows already on them, and have not had any more issues with them than the ones that I purchased brand new. I would never be leary of buying a used plow, provided it was in fair condition. Just make sure that what you buy has mounts and wiring available from the manufacturer to fit your truck.


----------



## gwhalen3

Snow dogg plows by buyers are cheaper than most and built just as well. They have alot of options to suit your needs. I just bought one an HD75 and am quite impressed with the construction. $3500 installed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm to poor to buy the cheapest....


----------



## buttaluv

CGM Inc.;1357269 said:


> I'm to poor to buy the cheapest....


Amen to that...do they take Coupons!


----------



## RNM MOTORSPORTS

Ive got a 97 2500 hd im thinking about putting on of these snowdogs on. Has anybody seen the controlers for them. I had a western with the handheld controler and will never go back to a joystick again.


----------



## basher

jayspin;1357024 said:


> what is the cheapest/least expensive power angle straight blade plow generally? 7.6" sized?


Remember you get what you pay for. When it comes to snowplows, dependability, and dealer service is more important then price.

"Every time something broke the dealer fixed it in a hurry" is damning praise. While it says good things about the dealer it says bad things about the manufacture/design of the plow.


----------



## RNM MOTORSPORTS

i was looking on central parts and a boss isnt that much more green


----------



## basher

RNM MOTORSPORTS;1362361 said:


> i was looking on central parts and a boss isnt that much more green


Not much more Green but a bunch more plow.


----------



## FordFisherman

The more i learn the less i know but one thing holds true, you get what you pay for
and you pay for what you get.


----------

